# are there any furry wild animals???



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

has any one got tigers?? lol!!!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

there are a few people who privately keep big cats in the uk Under a DWAL. i know a couple of people who keep DWA mammals. although a big cat are cheap last isaw were around 500 quid its the fact the housing will set you back thousands if not hundreds of thousends and feeding bills will be far more than you average person could afford, let alone vets bills and other costs.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Theres a couple of people that have posted here in the past with big cats, a guy whose name I cannot remember keeps a tiger, and animalsbebe has a snow leopard and some other smaller "big" cats


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Rich in leeds keeps lynx.. . Panther and cougar
From what he was telling me when i saw him last


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

cool! i would luv a big cat!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

There's a guy in Ramsgate that has leopards.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I saw something Asian leopard kittens but I dont know if there get big or are they the size of a normal cat?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

It


mooshu said:


> I saw something Asian leopard kittens but I dont know if there get big or are they the size of a normal cat?


they get the size of a bengal cat


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

awwwww!!!!!!!!!:flrt:


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

id love a lion


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

7ftAndy said:


> id love a lion


 
Or a full pride of them.


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

*lolz!!!*


----------

